# Morning ride between the rain



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow such a pretty open area! *is jealous* LOL! :lol:
Cool rainbow!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's soo cool! I love the rainbow!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow such a pretty open area! *is jealous* LOL! :lol:
> Cool rainbow!


 I know pop, you would think you could just go galloping off across the fields. We have a large coyote poulation and they dig big deep holes in the ground. Real leg breakers, thats why I mow the areas we ride regular.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

nice cloud


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> PoptartShop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow such a pretty open area! *is jealous* LOL! :lol:
> ...


Really? Aw, but hey least you still get to ride in them if 'ya mow! LOL!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

What a pretty Rainbow!!  Havent seen one of them in a long time


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> PoptartShop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow such a pretty open area! *is jealous* LOL! :lol:
> ...


We have thousands of acres that could be ridden here too... I'm afraid of holes. We end up staying on the roads that are just beatten down paths thru the fields. Well...the holes and the turkeys that pop up in the tall grass!!!!!

Beautiful rainbow! Thanks for sharing it! :wink:


----------

